# Peerless XLS 10" 4-ohm subs - NOS



## spanyerd (Jan 4, 2010)

eBay auction # 330406864797.

**NEW** Peerless XLS 10" Subwoofer (Xtra Long Stroke) - eBay (item 330406864797 end time Mar-21-10 20:17:21 PDT)

My eBay name is yam_bag. Special price for DIYMA members. Send PM with offers. Thanks.


----------

